# The Police Stop at 2 AM



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

An elderly man is stopped by the police around 2 a.m. and is asked where he is going at this time of night.

The man replies, "I am on my way to a lecture about alcohol abuse and the effects it has on the human body, as well as about the adverse effects of smoking and staying out late."

The officer then asks, "Really? And who would be giving that lecture at this time of night?"
The man replies, "That would be my wife."


----------



## jays_225 (Nov 4, 2009)

:lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## pw1960 (Aug 3, 2012)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

